
I got kicked out of YC startup school - soared
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/67hgvi/i_got_kicked_out_from_yc_when_y_combinator_turned/?st=J1XRB1DQ&sh=1a5fc14c
======
minimaxir
_Interesting_ use of doxxing the Startup School moderator by linking to their
LinkedIn.

------
Tomte
So a guy explains in many many words how he let a third party in to a
supposedly private call, gets an email that because of letting others in to a
private conversation he is being kicked out, and still rambles on in many more
words how he doesn't know, why he was kicked out, that it must have something
to do with being "gross" and whatnot.

Drama. Flagged.

------
soared
I am not op of the Reddit post, only thought it might be relevant.

~~~
detaro
also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14194865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14194865)

